# Crabbing in va



## Jimbo (Aug 5, 2006)

howdy ya'll, im in richmond va and want to take my family fishing and wanted to know the closest place to go, ive been searching and heard of different places such as Lesner Bridge, Lynnhaven, rudee inlet, ft smallwood, magothy river. I remeber going as a kid and cant remember exactly where we went, if i could get some directions in any way please help. I dont have or want to use a boat, i like crabbing from the shore. I hope someone knows of a good spot and would like to help a family have a great time crabbing, 3 kids and 4 adults. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Might wanna try the Rappahanack river in Tappahanack. The York town pier and beach. The Gloucester Point pier and beach. And if you want to travel, i'd say whitestone or westmoreland state park.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

There is always Ocean View Pier and beach and the others you listed are along the ocean side of Va Beach. Right now anywhere you find water seems to be loaded with crabs.

Your best bet to find any of the piers and inlets is to click on the COASTAL EXPLORER in the top right hand side of your screen. Then drag the map to Va and start scrolling your arrow across the spots and they will give locations.

Good luck with the family and crabs


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Rappahannock and Tappahannock. spelling edit


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, Econolodge Oceanview Beach West NAS is right across the street from the Oceanview Fishing Pier. Both have reasonable prices and if you need tackle you can rent rods at the pier. Not too expensive and at time some good fishing - especially evenings. Check google.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I remember as a kid we use to crab of the wooden jetties in the OV area around the old Harrisond pier and did real well. We used a string and a chicken neck and caught plenty. 

Dont for get the dip net to help land the crabs. 

Good luck when you go.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

64th street park off atlantic ave at the oceanfront, is about as good as you cab get for crabbing this time of year, lots of good size croker too, always a blue or two mixed in too.......plenty of room for every one. 

the real name is : First Landing State Park

Fishing/Boating: Fishing and crabbing are popular from the Narrows located between Broad Bay and Linkhorn Bay. A valid Virginia saltwater fishing license is required. Annual parking-launching passports are available by calling 1-800-933-PARK.

http://www.dcr.state.va.us/parks/1stland.htm


I THINK ITS 3 BUCKS A CARLOAD TO GET IN !! (WHEN THEY ARE THERE TO CHARGE IF AT ALL)


----------

